# amule iptables

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich habe amule unter kde laufen. Wenn ich eine x-beliebige Firewal starte, dauert es nicht lange und ich sehe bei conky, wie die 2GB RAM sich füllen, dann geht kurz nichts mehr, weil swap genutzt wird. Dann beginnt sich die 4GB swap zu füllen. Wenn ich bis dahin den X-Server nicht mit strg+alr+rück gekillt habe, geht meist gar nichts mehr.

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

----------

## schachti

Was genau belegt denn den Speicher? Tritt das Verhalten ohne Firewall auch auf?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ohne Firewall tritt das Verhalten nicht auf. Was den Speicher genau belegt, weiß ich momentan nicht, das muß ich noch einmal nachvollziehen (Habe seit einer Woche auch Probleme mit einer Festplatte, die den Rechner ständig abstürzen läßt). Ich habe u.a. shorewall benutzt. (Hatte ich früher ständig, da ich damit auch mit ICS 2 weiter Rechner im LAN im Internet hatte, ohne das Probleme auftraten. Ist c.a. ein halbes Jahr her.) Auch firestarter (hatte ich als erste Firewall vor Jahren drauf) und guarddog oder kmyfirewall mit dem gleichen Ergebnis.

----------

## schachti

Du solltest versuchen, mit Hilfe von top und slabtop herauszufinden, was genau den Speicher belegt.

----------

## misterjack

OT: wozu überhaupt eine Firewall?

----------

## 69719

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> OT: wozu überhaupt eine Firewall?

 

Eventuell wählt sich der Rechner über ein Modem ein und eventuell spielt er noch router?

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> OT: wozu überhaupt eine Firewall?

  ??? Ich denke, das die Zeiten, als man davon sprach, Linux braucht keine Firewall und keinen Virenscanner, dem Ende entgegen gehen. 

Schuld sind vermutlich Typen, die Ubuntu u.ä. in die Welt setzten und so (hoffentlich) Linux aus dem Schatten ins Licht führen.   :Wink: 

----------

## buggybunny

Sorry, 

aber beide Aussagen sind Quatsch.

Das hier

 *Quote:*   

> Schuld sind vermutlich Typen, die Ubuntu u.ä. in die Welt setzten und so (hoffentlich) Linux aus dem Schatten ins Licht führen. 

 

ist Distro-Geflame, welches ich nicht im Geringsten nachvollziehen kann.

Und das hier

 *Quote:*   

>  ??? Ich denke, das die Zeiten, als man davon sprach, Linux braucht keine Firewall und keinen Virenscanner, dem Ende entgegen gehen. 

 

stimmt so auch nicht.

Einen Virenscanner braucht man nur, wenn die Linux-Kiste auch in der Windows-Welt mitspielt (z.b. als SMB-Server oder Mail-Server). Es gibt (noch) keine Viren für Linux, die einzigen die du finden wirst sind steinalte von AT&T um die Sicherheit zu testen (die sind aber wirklich steinalt und funktionieren nicht mehr). Rootkits sind natürlich ne andere Sache, die wirst du mit einem Virenscanner aber auch nicht finden.

Und eine Firewall brauchst du nur, wenn du selektiv etwas blocken willst, nicht aber per se weil das "halt so sein soll".

----------

## 69719

 *buggybunny wrote:*   

> Einen Virenscanner braucht man nur, wenn die Linux-Kiste auch in der Windows-Welt mitspielt (z.b. als SMB-Server oder Mail-Server). Es gibt (noch) keine Viren für Linux, die einzigen die du finden wirst sind steinalte von AT&T um die Sicherheit zu testen (die sind aber wirklich steinalt und funktionieren nicht mehr). Rootkits sind natürlich ne andere Sache, die wirst du mit einem Virenscanner aber auch nicht finden.

 

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/103563

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_computer_viruses

----------

## buggybunny

 *Quote:*   

> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/103563
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_computer_viruses
> 
> 

 

Ok, 

mea Culpa, das mit Sophos war mir völlig neu.

----------

## firefly

 *escor wrote:*   

>  *buggybunny wrote:*   Einen Virenscanner braucht man nur, wenn die Linux-Kiste auch in der Windows-Welt mitspielt (z.b. als SMB-Server oder Mail-Server). Es gibt (noch) keine Viren für Linux, die einzigen die du finden wirst sind steinalte von AT&T um die Sicherheit zu testen (die sind aber wirklich steinalt und funktionieren nicht mehr). Rootkits sind natürlich ne andere Sache, die wirst du mit einem Virenscanner aber auch nicht finden. 
> 
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/103563
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_computer_viruses

 

nur die heise meldung bezieht sich nicht auf linux viren  :Wink:  sondern das gecrackte linux-server als Schaltzentralen für windows botnetze verwendet werden.

(Ich schreibe bewusst gecrackt und nicht gehackt geschrieben, da hacken nach der ursprünglichen definition keine illegale aktion ist. Denn jeder programmiere ist ein Hacker  :Wink: )

----------

## Max Steel

Es gibt ein paar Linux-Viren, aber die brauchen root-rechte um effektiv arbeiten zu können.

Deshalb verwendet jeder LinuxUser eigentlich seinen UserAcc zum Arbeiten.

----------

## flammenflitzer

m.E. wird mit der wachsenden Attraktivität und der damit einhergehenden Verbreitung des Linux-Desktop, auch das Interesse wachsen, für dieses OS Viren zu schreiben. (Und jetzt bitte nicht:" Das ist unmöglich") Das die bekannten Viren alle für Windows sind liegt doch nicht speziell an Windows als OS, sondern an seiner Verbreitung. Und was meine Bemerkung zu Ubuntu betrifft: Ich habe nach wie vor Gentoo, da es für mich die beste Distribution ist. Um den Linux Desktop zu verbreiten, braucht es aber solche wie Ubuntu und Suse. Auch, wenn es für manche Forennutzer unverständlich ist, der Durchschnittliche Computernutzer steht nicht darauf, Howtos und Anleitungen zu lesen. Ich glaube, der will nur möglichst einfach das OS installieren und komfortabel am Rechner arbeiten.

----------

## flammenflitzer

m.E. wird mit der wachsenden Attraktivität und der damit einhergehenden Verbreitung des Linux-Desktop, auch das Interesse wachsen, für dieses OS Viren zu schreiben. (Und jetzt bitte nicht:" Das ist unmöglich") Das die bekannten Viren alle für Windows sind liegt doch nicht speziell an Windows als OS, sondern an seiner Verbreitung. Und was meine Bemerkung zu Ubuntu betrifft: Ich habe nach wie vor Gentoo, da es für mich die beste Distribution ist. Um den Linux Desktop zu verbreiten, braucht es aber solche wie Ubuntu und Suse. Auch, wenn es für manche Forennutzer unverständlich ist, der Durchschnittliche Computernutzer steht nicht darauf, Howtos und Anleitungen zu lesen. Ich glaube, der will nur möglichst einfach das OS installieren und komfortabel am Rechner arbeiten.

PS: Der schwachsinnige Einwurf von buggybunny hätte mich auch per PN erreicht. Jetzt ist der Thread zugemüllt und geht am Thema vorbei. Danke

----------

## misterjack

Und deine Sorge willst du präventiv mit einer Firewall bekämpfen? Da trügst du dich in falscher Sicherheit, denn eine Firewall auf dem Rechner, der geschützt werden soll, ist größter Kokolores.

Lesetipp: http://home.arcor.de/nhb/pf-austricksen.html (auch wenn primär für die Windows-Personal-Firewalls geschrieben, trifft es genauso zu.)

http://www.fefe.de/pffaq/halbesicherheit.txt

Mein Tipp, keine Dienste anbieten und Firewall weg. Fährste besser, als zusätzlich angreifbare Software zu benutzen. Aber mach nur  :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Und deine Sorge willst du präventiv mit einer Firewall bekämpfen? Da trügst du dich in falscher Sicherheit, denn eine Firewall auf dem Rechner, der geschützt werden soll, ist größter Kokolores.
> 
> Lesetipp: http://home.arcor.de/nhb/pf-austricksen.html (auch wenn primär für die Windows-Personal-Firewalls geschrieben, trifft es genauso zu.)
> 
> http://www.fefe.de/pffaq/halbesicherheit.txt
> ...

 

in einer Hinsicht macht ein Paketfilter auf einem Rechner sinn. Und zwar, wenn man einem Programm gewisse zugriffe auf das Netz(intern wie extern) sperren möcht, oder gar komplett.

Für den rest ist es aber schwachsinn, denn auf den ports wo kein dienst lauscht, braucht es auch keine firewall welche diesen dicht macht, da er ja eh schon dicht ist.

----------

## buggybunny

 *Quote:*   

> PS: Der schwachsinnige Einwurf von buggybunny hätte mich auch per PN erreicht. Jetzt ist der Thread zugemüllt und geht am Thema vorbei. Danke

 

Keine Ursache.

Wenn du dann mal irgendwann gelernt und verstanden hast, was eine Firewall ist, kannst du ja nochmal einen Thread aufmachen in dem du dich für den Thread hier entschuldigst.

* PLONK *

----------

## schachti

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Das die bekannten Viren alle für Windows sind liegt doch nicht speziell an Windows als OS, sondern an seiner Verbreitung.

 

Es liegt unter anderem daran, dass unter Windows jeder Hans Wurst mit Adminrechten arbeitet. Und das liegt am Design von Windows - selbst mit Vista kann man ja teilweise nicht ordentlich ohne Admin-Rechte arbeiten (wenn man nicht alle paar Sekunden ein Warnfenster wegklicken möchte).

----------

## Max Steel

 *schachti wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> (wenn man nicht alle paar Sekunden ein Warnfenster wegklicken möchte).

 

Naja, es scheint sich gebessert zu haben, also bei dem Laptop meiner Freundin erscheint bei solchen richtigen Administrativen Sachen wie was in der Verwaltung ändern, nur beim ausführen des PRogramms dazu dieses Fenster, und beim anwerfen der Defragmentierung anscheinend, habs aber nur 1mal selber gemacht.

----------

## misterjack

 *firefly wrote:*   

> in einer Hinsicht macht ein Paketfilter auf einem Rechner sinn. Und zwar, wenn man einem Programm gewisse zugriffe auf das Netz(intern wie extern) sperren möcht, oder gar komplett.

 

Das sind ja Spezialanwendungen, um die es hier gar nicht geht  :Smile:  Wer unbedingt 'ne Firewall haben möchte, soll sich nen DSL-Router zulegen. Die haben diese meist integriert und etwas bessere bringen gleich Traffic-Shaping mit. Das ist 10mal sinnvoller.

----------

## firefly

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   in einer Hinsicht macht ein Paketfilter auf einem Rechner sinn. Und zwar, wenn man einem Programm gewisse zugriffe auf das Netz(intern wie extern) sperren möcht, oder gar komplett. 
> 
> Das sind ja Spezialanwendungen, um die es hier gar nicht geht  Wer unbedingt 'ne Firewall haben möchte, soll sich nen DSL-Router zulegen. Die haben diese meist integriert und etwas bessere bringen gleich Traffic-Shaping mit. Das ist 10mal sinnvoller.

 

ja und in meinem 2. Satz habe ich gesagt das es sonst nichts bringt ne pfw/firewall/paketfilter auf dem zu schützenden Rechner laufen zu lassen  :Wink: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Das Problem in diesem und in anderen Foren ist doch:

Ich mache einen Thread auf "Problem mit Anwendung A"

Antwort: "Warum nimmst Du nicht Anwendung B, die ist viel besser"

oder: "Die Anwendung brauchst Du sowieso nicht"

Was soll das, Das bringt den Thread - Eröffner kein Stück voran. 

Wenn ich Hilfe brauche bei einem Problem amule IPtables und ein anderer ist der Meinung man braucht unter Linux keine Firewall, dann soll er doch einen eigenen Thread eröffnen "Firewall unter Linux

ist unnütz" oder so ähnlich. Wenn mich das interessiert, lese ich da nach. Oder der nächste ist der Meinung, mldonkey ist besser als amule. Dann soll er einen solchen Thread aufmachen. Will ich auch nicht

wissen. 

Wieviel brauchbare Hinweise gab es jetzt auf der Seite? Einen!!! Bei 20 Beiträgen. Soll ich jeden Thread 2x aufmachen, einmal um mein Problem zu lösen und einen 2ten für die Selbstdarstellung anderer User?

----------

## misterjack

@Flammenflitzer, rummosern, aber auf

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Du solltest versuchen, mit Hilfe von top und slabtop herauszufinden, was genau den Speicher belegt.

 

hast du noch keine Antwort gegeben. Außerdem steht es dir frei, bei den Mods zu beantragen, den "Offtopic" zu separieren. Der Offtopic wäre auch nicht gekommen, hättest du keinen Grund dafür gegeben (Unkenntnis über Firewall gepaart mir Paranoia)  :Laughing: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

uptime 9 min top

```
Mem:   2062156k total,   954608k used,  1107548k free,    25264k buffers

Swap:  4490128k total,        0k used,  4490128k free,   435100k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

 7450 olaf      20   0  317m  42m  20m R  101  2.1   1:52.28 amule

 7315 root      20   0  486m  37m 6124 R    8  1.9   0:18.30 X

    1 root      20   0  3716  584  492 S    0  0.0   0:00.34 init

    2 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 kthreadd

    3 root      RT  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 migration/0

    4 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 ksoftirqd/0

    5 root      RT  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 watchdog/0

    6 root      RT  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 migration/1

    7 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 ksoftirqd/1

    8 root      RT  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 watchdog/1

    9 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.08 events/0

   10 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 events/1

   11 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 khelper
```

slaptop

```
  4704   4294  91%    0.03K     42      112       168K size-32

52  978  4240 100%    0.38K    424       10      1696K ip_dst_cache

  3776   3704  98%    0.06K     64       59       256K size-64

  3465   3132  90%    0.25K    231       15       924K filp

  2419   2343  96%    0.06K     41       59       164K Acpi-Operand

16  78   2070 100%    0.12K     69       30       276K size-128

  2016   1968  97%    0.02K     14      144        56K anon_vma

  1360   1328  97%    0.73K    272        5      1088K shmem_inode_cache

  1232   1198  97%    0.03K     11      112        44K Acpi-Namespace

80  94    870  93%    0.56K    133        7       532K proc_inode_cache
```

uptime 57 min top

```
top - 09:29:06 up 57 min,  1 user,  lo

Tasks: 154 total,   1 running, 153 sle

Cpu(s): 52.2%us, 27.2%sy,  0.0%ni,  0.

Mem:   2062156k total,  2048336k used,

Swap:  4490128k total,  1058324k used,

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR

 7450 olaf      20   0 2664m 1.5g  15m

20074 olaf      20   0  311m  26m  14m

  299 root      15  -5     0    0    0

22569 root      20   0 20928 8384 2172

 7315 root      20   0  494m  26m 2928

 8408 olaf      20   0  127m  11m 9192

11750 olaf      20   0  128m  12m 9212

22444 root      20   0 22480 3320 1344
```

slaptop

```
 Active / Total Size (% used)       : 23269 / 145911 (57.1K (67.0%)

 Minimum / Average / Maximum Object : 0.546 / 10552 (99.96.00K

  OBJS ACTIVE  USE OBJ SIZE  SLABS OBJ/8617.35K / 42450.88E     4

 31749   7471  23%    0.20K   1671       19      6684K dentry

 16522  13362  80%    0.17K    751       22      3004K vm_area_struct

 14097   4418  31%    0.10K    381       37      1524K buffer_head

 13103   7675  24%    0.06K    237       59       548K size-64

  8360   8476  81%    0.09K    190       44       760K sysfs_dir_cache

  8160   3382  31%    0.73K   1632        5      6528K ext3_inode_cache

4015  30 3919  29%    0.54K   1072        7      4288K radix_tree_node

  5824   5732  98%    0.03K     52      112       208K size-32

  7805   3329  42%    0.25K    561       15      1244K filp

  7441   2852 100%    0.73K    763                 52

  4485   3615  80              299                196

  3620   3620 100       73K    724        5      2896K shmem_inode_cache

  2664   2664 100%    2.00K   1332        2      5328K size-2048

  2625   2505  95%    0.25K    175       15       700K skbuff_head_cache

  2610   2004  76%    0.12K     87       30       348K size-128

  2592   2140  82%    0.02K     18      144        72K anon_vma

  2419   2343  96%    0.06K     41       59       164K Acpi-Operand

  2222    602  27%    0.02K     11      202        44K biovec-1
```

Die letze funktionierende Ausgabe von conky war bei aMule 92% Ram. Dan [/code]

----------

## gimpel

Um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen...

Dein aMule frisst sämtlichen RAM sobald die Firewall aktiv ist. Ich schätze mal dass du eine recht alte Version hast, bei der die Unterstützung für KAD noch total buggy ist.

Vorschlag:

a) schalt KAD ab

b) gib in der Firewall die entsprechenden Ports frei (welche steht in aMule's Einstellungsdialog)

----------

## schachti

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  7450 olaf      20   0 2664m 1.5g  15m
> 
> 

 

Und dieser Prozess ist amule? Welche Version verwendest Du, mit welchen USE flags ist sie installiert? Hast Du ungewöhnliche CFLAGS verwendet? Erlaubt die Firewall alles, was für den Betrieb von amule nötig ist (siehe http://www.amule.org/wiki/index.php/Firewall, testen mit http://www.amule.org/testport.php)? Du könntest mit Hilfe von Valgrind nach memory leaks suchen. Du könntest auch im aMule Forum schauen, ob andere Nutzer ein ähnliches Problem haben.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe die Firewall und aMule längere Zeit zusammen betrieben. Habe dann, nach einer Pause die Firewall wieder benutzt, dabei nur die config dahingehend geändert, das ich kein ICS mehr benötige, d.h. alles, was LAn betrifft herausgenommen (vorher shorewall 3 Interfaces, jetzt nur noch eines.). Die aMule Version ist die gleiche (aMule-2.1.3). Die freigegebenen Ports auch. Nur iptables und shorewal sind andere Versionen (und der kernenl). Habe gerade unter WindowsXP zu tun. Werde bei der nächsten Gelegenheit mal die useflags und CFLAGS posten und die Ports noch einmal überprüfen.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo flammenflitzer,

aMule ist doch dieses GUI-Basierte P2P-Programm bei dem man auch viele Netzwerk-Einstellungen vornehmen kann?

Vielleicht hilft es wenn du dessen Config mal neu aufsetzt und alles nochmal überprüfst. Sowas wie .amul löschen oder andere Ports zuweisen.

Was ich auch noch versuchen würde wäre deine Firewall nochmal neu aufsetzen. Und darauf achten welche Module bezüglich iptables geladen werden oder in den Kernel eingebaut sind.

Untersuch dein Problem einfach genauer flammenflitzer. Probiere es auf einem zweiten Rechner zu reproduzieren. Belausche dein Netzwerk-Interface mittels wireshark.. 

Vorab denke ich nicht das iptables hier das Problem ist sondern aMule. Probiere vielleicht auch ein anderes p2p-Programm aus, ob es die selben Phänomene aufweist.

Zum OT-Thema:

Sicherheit kann man nicht wirklich messen. Man muss einfach immer auf der Hut sein. Und sich am besten nie zurücklehnen uns sagen das ist toll so. Es passiert nix. Die User/Root-Trennung z.B. hilft vielleicht gegen Automatische Würmer. Aber nicht gegen Viren die meine Pers. Daten ausspionieren oder Löschen! Zudem ist es mach mal nur ein kleiner Schritt vom User zum Root. Einfach über einen Fehler in einem  suid-Programm wie ping

----------

